# Any LEO Here That Voted For Deval, Explain Yourself...PLEASE



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

WHY? What was it? I just want to know what it was that led you down this path. The only answer I'd buy is that Healy ran a terrible campaign. But there had to been something in his rhetoric that led you to believe he was the better choice. All flaming aside, anybody who can make a rational post regarding same is welcome.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i didn't vote for Deville , despite what the morons on our union board told us.

some people believe because he was a democrat , the money would flow to the unions.

and others wanted the "feel good" vote for voting the first black governor into office.

we did well under the republicans and why for the life of me MCOFU didn't endorse Romney or Healy is a mystery.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I doubt many people here did, and even if they did I doubt they would step up and say so unless they are prepared to be flamed.


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

We didnt vote him in it was the liberals, the soccer moms and the yuppies. I Voted Gabrieli and then Haley. There is two good things we can always say to the people that did vote for him. One ,we didnt vote for the clown and two, we told you so.


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

Healy was bad as Romney totally ditched and she seemed to get little support, and the media made her look like a bitch.

Deval is a clown, and he may be voted becasue he was black and people want to see a black govenor in Mass.

There just was no good candidates with a "team" strong enough in the election as Healy and Deval's teams, and in politics, most people are stupid when it comes to voting, and we can see from the results.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a confession to make, my friends.

In the PRIMARY, being unenrolled, I took a Democrat ballot and voted for Coupe Deval. My reasoning, which I believed sound at the time, was that he was the weak link in the Democrat party, and would be the easiest for Muffy to knock-off in November.

Needless to say, that strategy blew-up in my face. I seriously underestimated the moonbat and guilty white liberal vote, and I should have known better.

So take this as my open apology. I know 1 primary vote (well, two since I talked my wife into joining me) doesn't really matter, but this will haunt me until November 2010.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I have a confession to make, my friends.
> 
> In the PRIMARY, being unenrolled, I took a Democrat ballot and voted for Coupe Deval. My reasoning, which I believed sound at the time, was that he was the weak link in the Democrat party, and would be the easiest for Muffy to knock-off in November.
> 
> ...


OK, I'll buy the Ross Perot strategy. If you were going with the unions-goons-1950s-Hoffa-Kool Aid, then I would be coming off the top ropes. I'm not surprised that you came forward. It takes big cobbles to admit to giving him the vote.

I'm too lazy to search all of the posts during the election to find who was a Patrick supporter (defacto, nonetheless). Maybe somebody with more time on their hands can dig up the members who strongly supported him and call them out.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

725, *BartA1*, batedog, crazy irish, *dano*, Doxparadise, JGH_7223, jrc1179, *mci5319*, *Mitpo62*, Nightstalker, pmp, PVD24, *rp5678*, scout, thesarge, trel, usaf1199a, *wbrendel*

Here are some.... I'll see if I can dig up there post's. Stay tuned..lol


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

coldsteel said:


> 725, *BartA1*, batedog, crazy irish, *dano*, Doxparadise, JGH_7223, jrc1179, *mci5319*, *Mitpo62*, Nightstalker, pmp, PVD24, *rp5678*, scout, thesarge, trel, usaf1199a, *wbrendel*
> 
> Here are some.... I'll see if I can dig up there post's. Stay tuned..lol


#1 Supporter was crazyirish


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Delta, sound reasoning at the time but it was only the Primary. Sort of the "divide & conquer" strategy. Don't beat yourself up too bad. Now if the other moonbats on here voted for Coupe because of his liberal leanings, they deserve the wet noodle flogging, en mass. *

*Better the Devil you know (Healey) than the Deval (Coupe) you don't. Don't blame me, I voted for Muffy. *


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Originally posted by: *crazy irish*

The crime rate has gone no where but up under Republican Govenors in this State. This is due in part to cutbacks in all area of public saftey. Healey, like every Repulican Govenor before her has no solution. Patrick on the other hand wants to put more cops on the street. I work for a Republican Sheriff who backs Healey. I can tell you they are no friends to public safety. Our members voted to give back 1.5 million dollars in pay and benefits a few years ago in order to avoid layoffs due to budget cuts by Romney/ Healey. So what does our Republican sheriff do? Hire three high paying Deputy's at around 80,000 a year. They created do nothing jobs for them while we went without a pay raise for two years. Then he paid six people he didnt like to stay home and ride out the final two years untillthey reached retirement leaving the place short staffed.
Oh yes lets not forget the pay upgrades he gave all his top administrators.
This guy is one of Kerry Healey biggest supporters. when this guy was appointed sheriff by another Republican Bill Weld, He had literaly no public saftey background. His education was limited to a GED. Yes a freakin drop out was appointed Sheriff by a Republican Govenor. This is the best she's got? We all know the SPA is backing her. Gee it doesn't take a genious to see that they signed a contract with big money attached not long before the campaign started......you following me here guys?
Other than backing her I havent seen them anywhere for her.
She will do what every Republican Govenor has done for public saftey in the past NOTHING. As far as Patrick letting all the criminals out of prison goes? That just shows you the mentality of Kerry Healey and her supporters. They want to scare every one into think Oh my god! he gonna let them all out! but in reality that won't happen and she has absolutly no solution to rise in violent crime or crime in general.

It appears that this dope takes the cake.....

Thats all I can find..... Oh and for the record I DID NOT vote for Deval.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok, Just put on my flak jacket and helmet so here goes.

Since our Union endorsed Patrick we FINALY have gotten dates for our 39 outstanding grievances filed with the BCA in boston Our county correction Union had over 10 percent of all grievances filed, some going back 3 years. All where stalled time and time again by Romney appointed anti Union Hacks.
We also contacted people in boston regarding a probationary officer with a stellar record who was fired 1 day before the probationary period ended.
This person then went to the DOC. Went through the process was set to go to an academy only to be told they got a bad reference from the last employer. The Sheriff of Essex County. So what was the problem with this officer? didn't go to political functions. This was a great officer who did a great job only to be fired by a republican Sheriff who demands you " get on board" Since our last meeting with contacts in boston this person is currently working for the DOC. The point is our Sheriff was right behind Healy and after we have suffered for years under their anti corrections officer policies there is no way in hell we would have gotten behind her.
I fully respect your opinions on this issue. I just hope you can respect ours.


kwflatbed said:


> #1 Supporter was crazyirish


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

had one county officer admit he voted for DeVille. even at the protest of his wife and parents !

other than that , haven't heard too many leo's voting for patrick.

i predict living the mike dukakis years over again


----------



## Spart12 (Nov 30, 2006)

Few people seem to be willing to give him a chance....would anyone here want to be judged for the rest of their careers based on their performance during their first 3 months on the job??


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Spart12 said:


> Few people seem to be willing to give him a chance....would anyone here want to be judged for the rest of their careers based on their performance during their first 3 months on the job??


*Plenty of people in the private sector who performed as poorly as Coupe has these last 3 months have been fired for alot less. It's not that this guy is a political neophite, he was in the US Dept. Of Justice under Herr Klinton's administration. He's hardly an outsider as he claims to be.*

*The Brittany Spears "oops I did it again" / awww shucks strategy isn't going to work here.* *Maybe Coupe should shave his head and go to rehab with his wife?*


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

The fact that he apointed a secretary of labor is the reason why . Romney eliminated the position then staffed the BCA with anti union hacks and also cut back the number of arbitrators to a handfull for the entire state thus bringing the process to a standstill.


USMCMP5811 said:


> So free em all deval is personaly responsable for getting you 39 grievance dates...I find that very hard to believe that just because he was elected that you all of a sudden got an appointment......:roll:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I guess you Duval supporters all ride the short bus
with Duval and Rosie on the 9/11 theory also.

Moonbats Inc. lets all put on our tin foil hats now.
Kneepads on and ready.
Bend over and grab your ankles.


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

I had a write in vote for Gil with Kozmo as his running mate!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

crazy irish said:


> Ok, Just put on my flak jacket and helmet so here goes.
> 
> Since our Union endorsed Patrick we FINALY have gotten dates for our 39 outstanding grievances filed with the BCA in boston Our county correction Union had over 10 percent of all grievances filed, some going back 3 years. All where stalled time and time again by Romney appointed anti Union Hacks.
> We also contacted people in boston regarding a probationary officer with a stellar record who was fired 1 day before the probationary period ended.
> ...


For the record, respect noted. But with your High Sheriff getting 3 buddies $80K/year jobs, giving back money etc, what you fail to realize is that Romney (who worked for FREE) was asking everyone to do MORE WITH LESS. A new concept in Taxachusetts. These pet projects and pork bills that keep piling on the legislature's desks should NOT be rubber stamped just because some lackey plays golf with Trav or Sal. Your Sheriff needs to budget just like everyone else.

Any knucklehead with Business 101 under their belt knows the biggest part of any operating budget is salary and benefits. Creating "do nothing" jobs, shiny new cruisers for all of his pals and the list goes on (ad nauseum) means his priorities are askew. One must look inside his own organization's financial problems before asking the state for help (ala Springfield, Chelsea).


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

You guys realy need to stop whinning over this. It realy is pathetic.
The bottom line is our endorsemnt paid off for us.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

crazy irish said:


> You guys realy need to stop whinning over this. It realy is pathetic.
> The bottom line is our endorsemnt paid off for us.


The only pathetic thing here is the way Duval got elected by false
promises,lies,and the idiots who believed them.

I'll ask again do you and your union support his 9/11 theory??????


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

crazy irish said:


> You guys realy need to stop whinning over this. It realy is pathetic.
> The bottom line is our endorsemnt paid off for us.


Whinning? Isn't that what horses do? Or is that whinnying? 

Which crazyirish is this? The calm, articulate, more educated version; or the irrational, non-spelling cop-hating one?

My guess is the latter. 

To get back on topic, I certainly didn't vote for Deval.



mikemac64 said:


> What amazes me is he abandoned his campaign issues so quickly. Even Bill Clinton made you think he was doing what he said he was going to do, even when you and he knew had had no intention of doing anything he said he was going to do.
> 
> If you going to lie to me, at least make me believe it.


What campaign issues? He never answered any questions. Remember the "get off your high horse" comment he made to Muffy during the debates? It was a diversion to avoid giving a solid answer... much like his wife's current "ailment" is a diversion to take the focus off all the bad press he's been deservedly receiving.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Speaking of the missus, I think we should refer to her "LaSalle", in keeping with the Cadillac pantheon. I wonder how she likes playing a person who cannot govern her "emotions/mental well-being" in full view of the citizenry for the benefit of Coupe's so-called career?

I'd wager she jumped at the chance to play the "victim", which apparently is the goal of any "red-blooded Marxist group-think robot".


----------



## Spart12 (Nov 30, 2006)

SinePari said:


> For the record, respect noted. But with your High Sheriff getting 3 buddies $80K/year jobs, giving back money etc, what you fail to realize is that Romney (who worked for FREE) was asking everyone to do MORE WITH LESS. A new concept in Taxachusetts. These pet projects and pork bills that keep piling on the legislature's desks should NOT be rubber stamped just because some lackey plays golf with Trav or Sal. Your Sheriff needs to budget just like everyone else.
> 
> Any knucklehead with Business 101 under their belt knows the biggest part of any operating budget is salary and benefits. Creating "do nothing" jobs, shiny new cruisers for all of his pals and the list goes on (ad nauseum) means his priorities are askew. One must look inside his own organization's financial problems before asking the state for help (ala Springfield, Chelsea).


Doing more with less...that clearly worked out well. The school I work at leaks like a siv, most classrooms dont have enough text books for its students, most of our computers are going on ten years old, a section of our floor has started to cave in, teachers have no supplies and need to buy their own. Obviously this is an LE site not an education site.. but more with less does not work with schools...understand there are more too things than just the world of law enforcement.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

RCPD33 said:


> I had a write in vote for Gil with Kozmo as his running mate!


I would have leased a Hybrid for pr reasons and shit canned the gas tax for starters, other than that I would really have to sit down and make a list of changes.

Koz and I will be working on our election strategy for the blue party.....


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Spart 12 STFU...... Walk a mile in my shoes and that that floor thats about to cave in on the little bastards heads will seem like a wet dream. It's not a matter of LE its a matter of *PUBLIC SAFETY*..... Now go clean up the puke in the cafeteria you TOOL....


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

crazy irish said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


F-in cry baby, you still haven't answered my question.
No moonbat answer ?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Spart12 (Nov 30, 2006)

coldsteel said:


> Spart 12 STFU...... Walk a mile in my shoes and that that floor thats about to cave in on the little bastards heads will seem like a wet dream. It's not a matter of LE its a matter of *PUBLIC SAFETY*..... Now go clean up the puke in the cafeteria you TOOL....


There are very unique challenges faced inside a school, my point was that maybe some of you feel your budgets supply you with everything you need, but our budget doesnt meet even some very basic needs due to the decrease in local aid under the Romney administration. Its a matter of *PUBLIC EDUCATION*. And cleaning up the puke isnt my job.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

LEO will all die by age 60 because you let shit like this get to you!!

WHO CARES!!! Gill close this useless tits on a bull thread


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

crazy irish said:


> You guys realy need to stop whinning over this. It realy is pathetic.
> The bottom line is our endorsemnt paid off for us.


How did it pay off Crazyirish did you get a raise yet?

Next time we have to be smart .You dont vote in the primery for the weakest link, you vote for the second best in your favor. Like I said we should have all backed Gabrieli and stood together. Look in my old post. I new if either he or Healey won we would be in good shape. Instead most of you guys voted for Patrick thinking he would loose to Healey in the final. Didnt happen. Now tell me who would you now want in now Gabrieli or Duval. I was the idiot that nobody agreed with at the time I'm not trying to do the old I told you so but I can not believe what happened in this election. This was obviouse, why would anyone give the shitiest candidate help. I remember a certain person on here saying that they voted for Duval so Healey could win. It was certain she would not. Did I follow a different news cast that whole election. If we run into this situation again lets not gamble our state and pension away. Lets stand together like Patrick and his liberals did. Together we can.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Spart12 said:


> Obviously this is an LE site not an education site.. but more with less does not work with schools...understand there are more too things than just the world of law enforcement.


LE is the soup of the day, everyday, on an LE website genius.

Obviously this thread spiraled into the abyss, and all rational thoughts have been absolved.


----------



## TheProxy (Mar 30, 2007)

*Boston Globe Article*

One could only hope


----------

